# Requesting Avatar!



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

I want a avatar that has the picture of fedor turning around and putting on this weird/cool face, i can't really find it anywhere but lets see if anyone knows what i mean? :confused02:

paying 1000 credits


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

any of these it?




























:dunno:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This one?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

THis one?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ya?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

how about this one ?


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Plazz got it, can that be made into a avatar?  looks SWEET!

don't know why its not showing the respond but bump

EDIT:AWESOME THANKS who put it?


----------

